# YouTube is pissing me off



## Ruby Dragon (Jul 23, 2012)

I want to reply to someone on Youtube, and all the button does is highlight and then do nothing. It has also happened on SoFurry, where the problem reporter (which I have neded to use quite a bit) won't let me click on the Send Report button. I tried three browsers, disabling adblocker, re-installing FireFox, and updating Java. Nothing. Again, though, this only happens in certain sites on certain areas. Anyone know what's going on?


----------



## Ikrit (Jul 23, 2012)

i too, cant use the reply function on youtube

firefox has been giving me problems lately, but i don't feel like switching to chrome....


----------



## Elim Garak (Jul 23, 2012)

What browsers did you test it with, and do you use any proxies?


----------



## Draconas (Jul 23, 2012)

The Youtube reply button has been a big issue since their "update", tested with a clean chrome and firefox installation.


----------



## darkflame4 (Aug 5, 2012)

It may be a issue with Youtube's HTML code and how the browsers view the code. I don't know i'd have to see it. Do you have any addons on? I've been having issues with Youtube myself.


----------

